# Rough-in for 4-plex



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, I apologize, I should have explained what I was doing here. That is a trap arm capped for inspection. KY state plumbing code doesn't require the trap to be installed pre-test. Besides, I've had the worst luck with every overflow kits except the Gerber, which doesn't work to well on a air test either. The stub out from the W/M is for the relief valve, which is completely legal as long as you bring the 1 1/2 pipe above the flood rim. It's not the neatest work in the world, I understand, I had very little time to throw it in before the HVAC guys got there. The Code also says we can vent W/M on 1 1/2 pipe.


----------



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

For the record, my helper put up the braces holding the 1 1/2", they came back down fast. 1 X's. Big dummy


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

looks pretty good.
I don't like dummy pex, but that just a personal preference.
I def would of put a test tee under the crosses for the dble lav

you must not do much service work. If u came back to snake one of them drains in 10yrs u would be cussin


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

WAIT!! 
am i missing the intro somewhere.
For now we know u know how to use a camera.

U should start a thread in the intro section and give a INTRODUCTION of your experience.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> WAIT!!
> am i missing the intro somewhere.
> For now we know u know how to use a camera.
> 
> U should start a thread in the intro section and give a INTRODUCTION of your experience.


Yes- proper introductions first!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

in the first picture, what is that sanitary tee on the WM drain for ?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> in the first picture, what is that sanitary tee on the WM drain for ?


Looks like a clean out to me.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Looks like a clean out to me.


That's what I was thinking.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> That's what I was thinking, or it's for a utili-tub.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


so you can run a laundry tub drain into a washer drain riser ?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> so you can run a laundry tub drain into a washer drain riser ?


No ya can't, I didn't look at the pic hard enough. Lmao 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Skyman_Plumbing said:


> It was a pain getting the stack in with HVAC people up my ass about their dryer vent.


i think u still require direct supervision.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> in the first picture, what is that sanitary tee on the WM drain for ?


 






Looks like a waste arm dumping into the W/M standpipe.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks like a waste arm dumping into the W/M standpipe.


Well thats quite illegal...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Well thats quite illegal...


 






Yes. Because as every good plumber knows, when the wash. machine discharges waste water into the vertical standpipe, the action of the water draining quickly past another fixture's p-trap, will siphon the trap dry.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

justin said:


> i think u still require direct supervision.


I don't get it, what is wrong with the work? Looks alright to me, although I'm not a new construction guy.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> I don't get it, what is wrong with the work? Looks alright to me, although I'm not a new construction guy.


just giving him hell .. but ... really.?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Skyman_Plumbing said:


> It was a pain getting the stack in with HVAC people up my ass about their dryer vent.


 




The top left of this picture, up in between the floor joists, is that the waste and overflow for a bathtub?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

justin said:


> just giving him hell .. but ... really.?


I am a service plumber, and I was asking in sincerity as to what is wrong. Is it a code violation, poor install, just ugly, or something else?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> I am a service plumber, and I was asking in sincerity as to what is wrong. Is it a code violation, poor install, just ugly, or something else?


im just a little picky. 
but # 1 is why arm over on a wm standpipe? illegal

# 2 and this may be optical but where is trap on tub w/oflow?

# 3 i just dont get all the fittings in the wall. look at ur 2nd floor lauout and rough it in on underground , and shoot straight out it looks like a spidermonkey. 

# 4 top plate notched

#5 neatness says alot

# 6 u are only as good as the person u learned from , so it probably isnt his fault. 

im not being mean , i am just giving him xonstructive criti. nothing personal indie.


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

could have dropped the tub drain and drain to the right into a san tee on the stack and made it look better and save a few fittings


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

U may be able to dump a laundry sink into a wm standpipe here. not sure if it is still legal as i have never done it. Failure certain it was legal in the 06 code though.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

justin said:


> im just a little picky.
> but # 1 is why arm over on a wm standpipe? illegal
> 
> # 2 and this may be optical but where is trap on tub w/oflow?
> ...


Nope, that is exactly what I was asking for. Without constructive criticism its hard to know what might have been different. I do hope he explains a few of those. I'm boggled with the tee on the washer, and yes, it could have been cleaner. 

Thank you for the input. :yes:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Indie said:


> Nope, that is exactly what I was asking for. Without constructive criticism its hard to know what might have been different. I do hope he explains a few of those. I'm boggled with the tee on the washer, and yes, it could have been cleaner.
> 
> Thank you for the input. :yes:


cool.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

beachplumber said:


> U may be able to dump a laundry sink into a wm standpipe here. not sure if it is still legal as i have never done it. Failure certain it was legal in the 06 code though.


No way. You have it backwards, a wm can dump indirectly into a laundry sink, as long as thek sink is properly trapped and vented, but a laundry sink cannot tie into a wm standpipe.
Huuuuge difference.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> in the first picture, what is that sanitary tee on the WM drain for ?


Mop sink? I still plumb from UPC but I have been told you can do that with the IRC code. (I think)


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

mssp said:


> Mop sink? I still plumb from UPC but I have been told you can do that with the IRC code. (I think)


I'm not sure, but I think it's ok to do that if you follow the third world country plumbing code.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I wye hub drains off of clothes washer stand pipes all the time for T&P's and condensate drains.

It's really not much different in theory than a continuous waste on a two compartment sink.

I do hold my funnel up as high as the flood rim of the washer box, of course.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It's really not much different in theory than a continuous waste on a two compartment sink.
> 
> .


? you are playing , right? sometimes i dont know if its a joke or real. hopefully joking.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> ? you are playing , right? sometimes i dont know if its a joke or real. hopefully joking.


I'm serious.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I'm serious.


his application or the t& p cond . cause if it was referring to his application it would be crazy. 
i put t&p and cond too on y split on standpipe, but that is indirect. his is direct ,


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> his application or the t& p cond . cause if it was referring to his application it would be crazy.
> i put t&p and cond too on y split on standpipe, but that is indirect. his is direct ,


I haven't been paying close attention to this thread -- Has the OP said what the stub out is for?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I haven't been paying close attention to this thread -- Has the OP said what the stub out is for?


good point,.


----------



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

Bayside500 said:


> in the first picture, what is that sanitary tee on the WM drain for ?



T&P Relief valve.


----------



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

justin said:


> his application or the t& p cond . cause if it was referring to his application it would be crazy.
> i put t&p and cond too on y split on standpipe, but that is indirect. his is direct ,


I didn't really have the room to, so during the Final, I'm going to roll two 45's up


----------



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> The top left of this picture, up in between the floor joists, is that the waste and overflow for a bathtub?


Yes it is


----------



## Skyman_Plumbing (Mar 27, 2011)

*123*



justin said:


> im just a little picky.
> but # 1 is why arm over on a wm standpipe? illegal
> *It will be the drain for the T & P discharge. Completely legal in the state of Kentucky.*
> # 2 and this may be optical but where is trap on tub w/oflow?
> ...



Whatchya gonna do?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Skyman_Plumbing said:


> Whatchya gonna do?


awesome! looks good man


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I will abstain from critiquing your rough-in, however it is inescapably rude for you to deny us the pleasure of a proper howdy/handshake. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

And stop blaming your helper for what you did or did not teach him. Maybe you should fire the helper and hire an Apprentice.:yes:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*Fail*


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> *Fail*


Ya see GP, that is my problem with you. You never just say what you really think. :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Ya see GP, that is my problem with you. You never just say what you really think. :laughing:


Understood. I'm just gonna put it out there now.



_*Fail!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Skyman_Plumbing said:


> Yes it is


Bathtubs require a p trap.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Bathtubs require a p trap.


 Looks to me like it's just the trap arm.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Looks to me like it's just the trap arm.


after looking at it again , you are right . i see it now. we have to have traps installed during test. just saying.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

try this skyman, save u some time of coming back and having to cut out. that way u can test tub w/ oflow and tub. 

and im just pickin at ya. u posted the pic,.....


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

justin said:


> try this skyman, save u some time of coming back and having to cut out. that way u can test tub w/ oflow and tub.
> 
> and im just pickin at ya. u posted the pic,.....












forgot to attach


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I realize that the question of the tee on the standpipe was answered, however....


As stated in IPC 2002 & 2009 WITH NC ADMENDENTS

Standpipes shall be 2" in diameter and not be less than 18" or more than 48" in height as measured from the crown weir.etc....... ........................................................................................................THE CONNECTION OF A LAUNDRY TRAY WASTE LINE MAY BE MADE INTO A STANDPIPE FOR THE AUTOMATIC CLOTHES WASHER DRAIN. THE OUTLET OF THE LAUNDRY TRAY SHALLL BE A MAXIMUM HORIZONTAL DISTANCE OF 30" FROM THE STANDPIPE TRAP.


I suppose "laundry tray" could be up for interpertation as I do not find a definition for it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Bathtubs require a p trap.


 






And a vent.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> And a vent.


And a overflow :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

justin said:


> im just a little picky.
> but # 1 is why arm over on a wm standpipe? illegal
> 
> # 2 and this may be optical but where is trap on tub w/oflow?
> ...


 





One more thing, in my state we cannot vent a laundry with only an 1 1/2" vent. Not even 2" anymore, now it's gotta be 3" vent for a laundry. Used to be 2" like (10) years ago, but not now.

This isn't meant to beat you up SkyMan, just consider us older brothers schooling a younger brother.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it just the vent or the vent and drain that has to be 3"
Tommy.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> One more thing, in my state we cannot vent a laundry with only an 1 1/2" vent. Not even 2" anymore, now it's gotta be 3" vent for a laundry. Used to be 2" like (10) years ago, but not now.
> 
> This isn't meant to beat you up SkyMan, just consider us older brothers schooling a younger brother.


 So you telescope your vents?


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

It looks ok. I really really hate red and blue pex. Especially through the wall . A tradesman can figure out which lines are hot and cold with lame coloured pipe. 
It doesn't look vented either. Any fixture other than laundry. 
My.0199


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is it just the vent or the vent and drain that has to be 3"
> Tommy.


 


* 
* 


The vent and drain are 3". The p-trap and standpipe are to be 2".

*FL Plumbing Code 406.3 *
"The waste from an automatic clothes washer shall discharge through an airbreak into a standpipe in accordance with Section 802.4 or into a laundry sink. The trap and fixture drain for an automatic clothes washer standpipe shall be a minimum of 2 inches in diameter. The automatic clothes washer fixture drain shall connect to a branch drain or drainage stack a minimum of 3 inches in diameter. Automatic clothes washers that discharge by gravity shall be permitted to drain to a waste receptor or an approved trench drain."


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> View attachment 14532
> 
> 
> forgot to attach


Most of my tub installs are specd for Geberit waste and overflows.

You do not want to try to hydrostatic test through one of those.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I knew I saw this somewhere b/c I just took the NH Masters test and they follow the IPC/IRC and the question of a laundry tray discharging into a clothes washer stand pipe was on the test.

IRC - P2706.2 A laundry tray waste line is permitted to connect into the stand pipe of an automatic clothes washer drain. The stand pipe shall extend not less than 30" above the trap weir and shall extend above the flood level rim of the laundry tray. the outlet of the laundry tray shall be a maximum horizontal distance of 30" from the stand pipe.

I don't think i would go this route, but it is in the book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is it just the vent or the vent and drain that has to be 3"
> Tommy.


 






Now you've got me thinking. My code doesn't state the size of the W/M vent. Based on the DFU's, an 1 1/2" vent would work fine.

I always rough-in the laundry stack in 3" because I was taught that each single-family house needs at least (1) 3" vent through the roof. Maybe this has changed. I think this was due to frost and ice forming on smaller vents and closing them off during northern winters.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Now you've got me thinking. My code doesn't state the size of the W/M vent. Based on the DFU's, an 1 1/2" vent would work fine.
> 
> I always rough-in the laundry stack in 3" because I was taught that each single-family house needs at least (1) 3" vent through the roof. Maybe this has changed. I think this was due to frost and ice forming on smaller vents and closing them off during northern winters.


I had to do the same thing when I was Plumbing up in Barrow Alaska in the late 70's -- We would also flagpole the vents at least 4' high.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Here its 4" minimum VTR and if the roof is used for something other than weather protection, we have go 7' above the roof, 2' for normal roofs.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Now you've got me thinking. My code doesn't state the size of the W/M vent. Based on the DFU's, an 1 1/2" vent would work fine.
> 
> I always rough-in the laundry stack in 3" because I was taught that each single-family house needs at least (1) 3" vent through the roof. Maybe this has changed. I think this was due to frost and ice forming on smaller vents and closing them off during northern winters.


Hoarfrost


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Here its 4" minimum VTR and if the roof is used for something other than weather protection, we have go 7' above the roof, 2' for normal roofs.


 3 inch vent through the roof here in cleveland ohio


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

NYC Plumber said:


> Hoarfrost


Beat me to it.


----------

